# MyLink blues.



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Delete the car from your phone. And then pair again. My car did this a few weeks back. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

I have the exact same issue. I can answer a call, but nothing when I press the voice button. Did that work for you?


----------

